# Danabol DS



## Luscious Lei (Aug 16, 2014)

I expected to PM the member I was discussing this with but it might be useful to everyone so I found more relevant to make a thread.

I sent some pics of my gear to a fellow member, and he mentionned that he had the exact same Dbol and that he was a bit worried since this Dbol was said to be counterfeit.
He also mentionned he had bad heartburns with it.

The post stating that this Dbol is a counterfeit product can be found here:
http://sorebuttcheeks.blogspot.com/2010/01/march-pharmaceuticals-manufacturer-of.html

Actually, I knew this post, but simply didn't pay attention when I bought mine.
I was obviously a bit worried, and since I'm living in Thailand I was surprised that a Pharmacy could sell a counterfeit since the lab itself is a Thai lab...There are plenty of fakes in Thailand but it was bizarre from a Pharma that sells rock solid gear to carry this kind of fake.
I questionned the validity of the post, after all anyone could post this kind of statement. However I don't like to be guessing so I dig the subject a bit deeper and I found the original Lab claim:

_*Any bottle of Danabol DS with a Body Research logo and (”Distributed by Body Research”) is a counterfeit of March Pharmaceutical’s registered/licensed product. 

Category of Registration LOCAL MANUFACTURED DRUG REGISTRATION FOR HUMAN (SINGLE)
Registration Number 1A 366/46
Name DANABOL DS
Class SPECIAL CONTROL DRUG
Dosage form COMPRESSED TABLET
Drug Type INTERNAL USE
Quality of Unit 1 TABLET Contains
METHANDROSTENOLONE 10.00 MG.
Category of Licence LICENCE TO PRODUCE MODERN DRUGS
Licence Number : 1 3/26
Supplier/Distributor MARCH PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY LIMITED
Manufacturer MARCH PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY LIMITED
Also March has renamed and re-registered Stanol because of the mass counterfeiting problems. Stanol has been renamed Stanozolol.
Category of Registration LOCAL MANUFACTURED DRUG REGISTRATION FOR HUMAN (SINGLE)
Registration Number 1A 460/43
Name STANOZOLOL
Class SPECIAL CONTROL DRUG
Dosage form COMPRESSED TABLET
Drug Type INTERNAL USE
Quality of Unit 1 TABLET Contains
STANOZOLOL 5.00 MG.
Category of Licence LICENCE TO PRODUCE MODERN DRUGS
Licence Number : 1 3/26
Supplier/Distributor MARCH PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY LIMITED
Manufacturer MARCH PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY LIMITED

March Pharmaceutical does not export products outside Thailand.Counterfeit Danabol DS can be found worldwide and even at pharmacies inside Thailand. 

Since counterfeit product are not controlled/regulated by any agencies there is no telling what active ingredients or the amount they contain.

From March Pharmaceutical 

"March Pharmaceutical Co.,Ltd product line does not focus on Anabolic Hormones as we carry only 3 such products.We would like the consumer to beaware that the 2 products mentioned in this post are widely counterfeited and to be aware how to tell the genuine products from the counterfeit."*_

Now that sounded a lot more like a proper claim and I really got worried and decided to run my other Dbol instead of that one.
Today I had to buy some Testoviron at the pharm and I had a look at the Dbol bottles in the counter, and BAM!, I saw a March bottle.
I asked to see it, and I then realized that the Pharmacy sells BOTH of them, the Body Research AND the March. The March is more expensive (20%) than the Body Research, giving credit to the claim.

I bought a bottle and shot some pics to show the difference:







Left: March Pharamceuticals
Right: Counterfeit

Differences:

- Bottle
- Label color (March blue is a bit deeper)
- Cap
- Side bottle info
- Leaflet
- Expiry date font
- tablets (March are lighter, a bit shiny, and look better pressed, very visible rim, BR are darker, matt look more "rough"

It seems that the counterfeit is made in China.
Regarding the tablets, the rumors range from good ("it is Dbol too, just not from March") to scary ("it's XXXX, a cheap designer PH").

Sure thing is that I won't use the BR ones.
I might swap brands (March and British Dispensary) during my cycle to evaluate the best Dbol, I'll let you know how it goes.

I hope you found this useful.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 16, 2014)

I think df had that posted somewhere.

If you were my girlfriend lei...id get 4bottles of march.
Been after the march hearts for a while.

Anyway. Its an old topic but  sure others will enjoy reading march vs body research and how march actually made a public statement about ugl


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Aug 16, 2014)

I wish these got handed out on Valentine's Day instead of those stupid Sweethearts. Thanks for the post Lei.


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 16, 2014)

True, the totally fake not counterfeit body research have 17/2 Taskin rd as the address on the bottle I believe, 12/2 Taskin rd are good.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 16, 2014)

hnmmmm im a send u a big empty box, u simply cut a hole in that box, put ur junk into that box.... oh shit wait wrong box... just filler up with the goodies brother LEI!! and everyone will be fine...


----------



## DF (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for looking into this Lou.  I do have a couple bottles of the counterfeit Dbol.  I did use them on my last blast & they did indeed give me bad heart burn.  I'm pretty sure they are dbol.  I did have to use quite a bit of adex while using them.  My nips are sensitive to that shit & was able to drop my Adex dose down after coming off.  Are they under dosed?  No idea.  The heart burn was bad enough to make the workouts difficult.

I wonder how the Thai pharma's are allowed to sell China knock offs?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 16, 2014)

Great info

If i was still a dbol guy I would go UGL


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 17, 2014)

DF said:


> I wonder how the Thai pharma's are allowed to sell China knock offs?



Well, I think there's a misunderstanding about Thai pharmacies.
People thend to think that since gear is OTC, you can just walk in any pharmacy and get out with a basket full of gear. It is very, very far from reality.

Yes, pretty much all pharmacies carry testosterone and will sell it to you without a script, but you will be bitterly disappointed when you see these are Andriol caps or other brands of oral test.
The larger joints will often carry Testoviron, local test prop and cyp, and a few other stuff like Proviron, may be some Clomid and some Nand but that's pretty much it.

Then you got the "gear oriented" pharmacies, that you find nearby gyms, Muay Thai camps, and in some tourisitc areas. These are the joints you want to go in. They carry pretty much everything, gear, peps, HGH, HCG, ancillaries, etc...Their range include Pharm Grade (test, nand, primo, ancillaries, etc...) and UGLs, both local and international. Since you can find UGLs on their shelves, no wonder you can get this kind of knock off.


----------



## jSalud (Aug 17, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> Well, I think there's a misunderstanding about Thai pharmacies.
> People thend to think that since gear is OTC, you can just walk in any pharmacy and get out with a basket full of gear. It is very, very far from reality.
> 
> Yes, pretty much all pharmacies carry testosterone and will sell it to you without a script, but you will be bitterly disappointed when you see the are Andriol caps or other brands of oral test.
> ...


Is it quite a bit cheaper there compared to back here in the US?


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 23, 2014)

I've had the real march danabol ds and the body research counterfeits and imo they are both good


----------



## jwelch81 (Oct 2, 2014)

My last cycle I ran the body research ones at 100mgs a day, it was the 12/2 taskin road stuff.  (I had the empty bottle in my old assault pack for some reason, I just went and looked at it) It worked pretty damn good for me, great pumps increased aggression and strength, quite a bit of water weight, as is expected. I don't remember getting heartburn though.  I was actually thinking of getting more for my next cycle which led me to find some British dispensary ones, the 5mg and the 10mg yellows.......Has anyone used both of these?  Which worked better for you??


----------



## jwelch81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Stupid question, in the original thread there is a link to the page talking about the counterfeit gear.  How dumb would I be if I emailed that guy who posted his address?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 2, 2014)

I had both the real and fake blues..Imo big difference from the real thing..The fakes not sure what was in them but 100% it was not real dbol or atleast nothing like the real blues..The fakes had far less gains with them,hurt my stomach and gave a shitty over all feeling..Now the real blues U feel great on ,big time pumps ,great gains in a very fast time.The real blues are far cleaner a drug as well with no sides for me..You look at people like their big giant pussies on real dbol..The fakes didnt do that


----------



## jwelch81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Maybe it was all the Test I was running or my natural aggression in the gym but, I wanted to destroy stuff and felt invincible.


----------



## Get Some (Oct 2, 2014)

March pharm dbol is by far the best I have ever used.... stupid big gains in a short amount of time. The hunger struggle is real!


----------

